# How open are you to people about having your CCW?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

What the title says.

Do just a close circle or friends know, or do you tell anyone and everyone?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My wife, my mother, and my mother's husband know. Everyone else is on a need to know basis, and they don't need to know. My friends and family are all over the map when it comes to guns, so I just stick with the blanket policy of "concealed means concealed". I don't hide the fact that I own guns, so someone may assume I carry. But like most of the general public, it's probably a thought that doesn't enter their minds.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's funny. I am very circumspect about telling people I carry. Only a few people outside my family know, and the people that know are all gun carriers, too.

The funny part is, despite the fact that I work (in civilian life) for a holster manufacturer, it apparently never crosses the minds of most of my friends that I am armed pretty much all the time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry every waking hour and just keep it to myself. The close family members know but that's all. They guys I talk to down at the range know just like I know they are carrying. Some of my LEO friends know. Nobody else I know of.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Family and my employer,Thats it.(unless some other CWL holder "makes" me?)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now I know all you guys are carrying and I'm TELLIN' !!!!!!!:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I get my CCW in a few days only a few people will know. For now just my wife and daughter. I see no need to advertise it and feel it's a need to know thing. My brothers (4)certainly would not be surprised to learn I carry and luckily are all pro gun. One on my brothers is a corrections officer so he's family with the issue.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My parents know, my friends know, guys I date eventually find out (I always carry concealed on dates, sometimes it gets found), and pretty much anyone who shops where I work. I carry my gun open at work, but in order to be allowed to do that at our shop you must have a CCW (I don't know why, really, we still have to "qualify"). So the customers know that if one of the people working there is carrying, they have a CCW also. Which does sometimes cause the issue of people seeing you outside of work and yelling to you, "Hey! You carrying concealed today?!"


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> guys I date eventually find out (I always carry concealed on dates, sometimes it gets found),


:smt043 :smt008  :smt043

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In North Carolina it is posted in the courthouse a list of those who hold permits in that county. Yes people know and I recommend that others get thiers, the more people with permits the elected officals will stay away from more laws against firearms, only to keep thier jobs.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Everyone is on a need to know basis, and they don't need to know. I just stick with the blanket policy of "concealed means concealed". I don't hide the fact that I own guns, so someone may assume I carry. But like most of the general public, it's probably a thought that doesn't enter their minds.


~ what Todd said... :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

mostly just family and close friends....


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

js said:


> mostly just family and close friends....


Ditto. My family and my circle of friends which are all gun friendly if not ccw's themselves. Otherwise I even avoid gun conversations in public.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> My parents know, my friends know, guys I date eventually find out (I always carry concealed on dates, sometimes it gets found), and pretty much anyone who shops where I work. I carry my gun open at work, but in order to be allowed to do that at our shop you must have a CCW (I don't know why, really, we still have to "qualify"). So the customers know that if one of the people working there is carrying, they have a CCW also. Which does sometimes cause the issue of people seeing you outside of work and yelling to you, "Hey! You carrying concealed today?!"


How do they (date) react when they find out?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Ditto. My family and my circle of friends which are all gun friendly if not ccw's themselves. Otherwise I even avoid gun conversations in public.


Same on both counts.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Only my family and a very small circle of close friends. Even they don't know for sure when I am and when I'm not carrying.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife knows.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have only told my immediate family, but if you have small children or grandchildren you might be supprised who knows.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one else here has a T-Shirt that says: "I have a CCH, so get the hell out of my way now"? Am I the only one? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No one else here has a T-Shirt that says: "I have a CCH, so get the hell out of my way now"? Am I the only one? :smt082 :smt082


No............................But I am having jackets made. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> No............................But I am having jackets made. :mrgreen:


Kewl. I want one. Make sure ya get a big target put on the back too


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife, my brother (who took his CCW with me) and my 2 best friends...didn't even tell my Mother or Father.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Three words of wisdom "Do Not Advertise!" Concealed means Concealed!!
My wife carries, my brother carries and I carry. No one else knows!! Enough said!


----------

